# EV supercar, CroDriver has some competition



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

EIG LiPo cells
http://www.eigbattery.com/eng/product/cell.htm


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> EIG LiPo cells
> http://www.eigbattery.com/eng/product/cell.htm


Cells are no good for racing. Look at the amps.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> http://gas2.org/2011/08/09/video-quimera’s-700-hp-aegt-electric-race-car-tears-up-f1-track/


Very Cool Car! I Love it!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw that too, and meant to post it here, but forgot! Lots of EV performance interest these days. People are catching on the the potential.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

The only thing I have to say is how many speeds is that transmission and is it really necessary?????


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> The only thing I have to say is how many speeds is that transmission and is it really necessary?????


from the quick search I did on google, I believe the gearbox is 6 speed...and it seems like it is limited to about 500 ft-lb...is it necessary? I am not sure, perhaps it gives them a higher top speed...in any case it is something different and I think it is cool


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

rwaudio said:


> The only thing I have to say is how many speeds is that transmission and is it really necessary?????


6spd + R, Hewland. Probably 4+R more than are needed, IMO. It has 3 UQMs, they claim are good for 340hp/700hp peak.

There are a lot of interesting claims being made about performance electric cars. Fisker is looking into using a tranmission that is somehow going to take a car that does 5.8 sec 0-60, and 125mph, to ~2 sec 0-60, and over 250mph - because of adding a transmission! 

I want that transmission in the Inhaler!


----------



## emp? (Aug 7, 2011)

i dont think he has to much compitetition looking at that


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

It must be flattering to CroDriver that every time a seriously fast looking EV comes along, everyone thinks of his car and his efforts.  Nothing like being the standard that everyone looks to when measuring greatness!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> The only thing I have to say is how many speeds is that transmission and is it really necessary?????


I guess it really depends on the ratios and where it keeps the motor spinning as to what use it is.

Or it could be just to give the driver something to do. 

Seriously that is a nice looking car.
Maybe race rules will come in with EV race cars that perhaps allows a maximum battery pack capacity for a race and then leaves the teams to decide how best to convert that fixed amount of energy into race wins.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> 6spd + R, Hewland. Probably 4+R more than are needed, IMO. It has 3 UQMs, they claim are good for 340hp/700hp peak.
> 
> There are a lot of interesting claims being made about performance electric cars. Fisker is looking into using a tranmission that is somehow going to take a car that does 5.8 sec 0-60, and 125mph, to ~2 sec 0-60, and over 250mph - because of adding a transmission!
> 
> I want that transmission in the Inhaler!


Didn't Ron gain almost 30mph to his trap speed by adding one gear change to his drag camaro?


----------

